# Here I am Back again



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

well here I am back again over many years. Many may remember me as bcc. Im in the archives with my incredible nightmare that I have let myself endure. long story short my wife is bipolar, she has cheated, risked my childrens saftey by inviting a drug dealer in my home after she kicked me out. Attemted a dramatic suicide in the court parking lot swallowing a bottle of pills then jumped in the ocean . Stealing everything from me., We are finally getting the long overdue divorce. but 5 years ago after these incidences I was awarded custody and the home. I let her move back in 4 years ago and so began the downfall again. The lies , the lies , the lies i dont know if she knows the truth. Well yesterday i found out she has been stealing again from my personal business account somehow having accessed a card and my pin. She also hid every bit of mail from me. I have three little babys who i love more than life itself by the way. During the four way 4 weeks ago with attorneys she wanted joint custody and 400 a week i did not settle yet. Well with this new theft incident im thinking of pressing charges myself against her.It has gone to the banks fraud unit already .Will this result in a criminal conviction ? This would be bad for her case i imagine. What do others think. I think this would potentially give her the consequences that that have long been needed. If you want read my incredible horror story in the archives under Bcc.. please advise me guys??? And for those who are being left over cheating or stealing PLEASE HEAR ME NOW..... THEY DO NOT CHANGE


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bcc said:


> well here I am back again over many years. Many may remember me as bcc. Im in the archives with my incredible nightmare that I have let myself endure. long story short my wife is bipolar, she has cheated, risked my childrens saftey by inviting a drug dealer in my home after she kicked me out. Attemted a dramatic suicide in the court parking lot swallowing a bottle of pills then jumped in the ocean . Stealing everything from me., We are finally getting the long overdue divorce. but 5 years ago after these incidences I was awarded custody and the home. I let her move back in 4 years ago and so began the downfall again. The lies , the lies , the lies i dont know if she knows the truth. Well yesterday i found out she has been stealing again from my personal business account somehow having accessed a card and my pin. She also hid every bit of mail from me. I have three little babys who i love more than life itself by the way. During the four way 4 weeks ago with attorneys she wanted joint custody and 400 a week i did not settle yet. Well with this new theft incident im thinking of pressing charges myself against her.It has gone to the banks fraud unit already .Will this result in a criminal conviction ? This would be bad for her case i imagine. What do others think. I think this would potentially give her the consequences that that have long been needed. If you want read my incredible horror story in the archives under Bcc.. please advise me guys??? And for those who are being left over cheating or stealing PLEASE HEAR ME NOW..... THEY DO NOT CHANGE


I think you need to go IC to see why would subject yourself and most of all your children to this after you knew who she was. I think you need to think about your children's safety. Time to stop wanting to be her SO and start being a responsible parent. You are failing your kids, even if she ends up in jail YOU NEED TO PROTECT YOUR KIDS. You also may love your kids more then life but you are doing a bad job of making their safety your primary focus. 

Seriously seek help for your codependency, it's going to transfer to your kids.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Press charges.

Press the detonator. 

Talk to your attorney first. If she is still legally your wife the courts may balk at charges.

They do not change because "they" are not chameleons and you are not Professor Henry Higgins.

She is five and a half feet short of being Eliza Doolittle. A silk purse from a Sows Ear.....nay, not from this..........one.

All souls "live" in the flesh, the mind in the brain. And "where" in the insane?...........no one knows. Maybe somewhere between Heaven and Hell.

Yay, do I think. SunCMars


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Press charges. You will be doing her a favor. It may just be the wake-up call she needs to start seeking help for her mental illness.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Why did you let her back in? 

I'd say, don't hold back. Fraud is a big darn deal. Did she ruin or hurt your credit with her actions? Hold her completely responsible.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

No good deed goes unpunished.....now that you finally realized she wouldn't change its time that you do.....press charges, maybe she will get help in prison, she will have time to think. Move on with your life.


----------



## Loveontherocks (Oct 17, 2016)

I think you need to put yourself and children first and get away from her for your own safety and sanity. However, she is severely mentally ill, she needs help. Maybe getting into a good hospital or something would be a better way than prosecution, after all it's your kids that will have to live with the fact their mother is a convicted thief.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

You know what you need to do. Your problem is finding the guts to actually do it.


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Ok I did it, cops came out today took a victim statement. One happens to be my friend and he was pissed cuz it was shift change hahaha . Also talked to bank and they are active. Im watching kids tomorrow at my house which I have not been there for 3 days she has no idea what is going on and I think it could get ugly when she finds out. we texted back and forth several times and she pulled her old crap thats shes not stupid and blahh blahh blahh. She will claim that I allowed her to use my account ??? during a divorce to get her hair done?? and 2000 in ATM withdrawls??? is it me or is she really that stupid?? She did throw herself into the ocean to die 4 years ago? Sick or Stupid?


----------



## tailrider3 (Oct 22, 2016)

Hmmm...I know of someone who was in a similar situation. To protect his family her had to press charges against his ex. I agree with that. The kids don't need to be around it or see it. It's a terrible thing...I've dealt with my mother being bi-polar my whole life...but you have to protect you and your family.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Pressing charges is the best thing you could have done. Good job. Now do not back down.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

bcc said:


> well here I am back again over many years. Many may remember me as bcc. Im in the archives with my incredible nightmare that I have let myself endure. long story short my wife is bipolar, she has cheated, risked my childrens saftey by inviting a drug dealer in my home after she kicked me out. Attemted a dramatic suicide in the court parking lot swallowing a bottle of pills then jumped in the ocean . Stealing everything from me., We are finally getting the long overdue divorce. but 5 years ago after these incidences I was awarded custody and the home. I let her move back in 4 years ago and so began the downfall again. The lies , the lies , the lies i dont know if she knows the truth. Well yesterday i found out she has been stealing again from my personal business account somehow having accessed a card and my pin. She also hid every bit of mail from me. *I have three little babys who i love more than life itself by the way*. During the four way 4 weeks ago with attorneys she wanted joint custody and 400 a week i did not settle yet. Well with this new theft incident im thinking of pressing charges myself against her.It has gone to the banks fraud unit already .Will this result in a criminal conviction ? This would be bad for her case i imagine. What do others think. I think this would potentially give her the consequences that that have long been needed. If you want read my incredible horror story in the archives under Bcc.. please advise me guys??? And for those who are being left over cheating or stealing PLEASE HEAR ME NOW..... THEY DO NOT CHANGE


If you live them so much how could you put them at risk around this? Words don't mean much pal.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

You did the right thing. 

But you understand she may never forgive you.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

bcc said:


> is it me or is she really that stupid??


Sorry I got to be harsh, but it's my nature, IT'S YOU! YOU TOOK HER BACK!

You need to be asking yourself these questions. Why would you take someone back who only abuses you?


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Well the Police are going to bring her in to interview her this week. Because the divorce was already in motion its also contempt of court. As well as criminal. The recent correspondance with her has been strange. She is claiming that her doctor said I made her bipolar.?? She continues to bring up that I think Im so much better than her and Im trying to control her with "my manipulative narsacistic ways" WTF She is scaring me and i dont know what to do. Will the judge believe this stuff??


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

She doesn't sound smart enough to manipulate the judge.


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Openminded said:


> She doesn't sound smart enough to manipulate the judge.


Openminded, 4 years ago she took a bottle of pills in the court parking lot after I had the kids and then drove to the ocean and jumped in. One month later she took me back to court trying to get kids?? Is that just insane. The Judge couldnt stop shaking his head. Somehow she has built me into this incredible monster in her head. I own a business and all I do is work. How would I have all this time to be a monster. I have a parking ticket which I just paid. The best part is that she filed a year ago then told me she had cancelled the divorce. In between we were getting along and we kissed good night and took the kids places. All the time knowing that we were getting divorced. Suddenly I recieved a motion from the constable claiming that I had non consensentual sex with her and that she wanted everything full custody, full alimony you name it. , she turned into another person. Total transformation.Then at the four way a month ago she just wanted 400 a week and joint custody. She is all over the place. Then after the motion she filed prior claiming of non conscensual sex she would come home drunk and want sex??? After !!!! What and who am i dealing with here!!!!!


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

bcc said:


> but 5 years ago after these incidences I was awarded custody and the home. * I let her move back in 4 years ago* and so began the downfall again.




In order to understand *yourself* better, try to think back; what was going on 4 years ago, that caused you to relent and allow this disturbed person back into your family home?

By your above statement, she had already been gone for a year. She was managing on her own. No longer your responsibility.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Personality disorder, psychosis, brain damage...there could be twenty different things wrong with her all at the same time. But you should not concern yourself with that. You need to concern yourself with your own safety and the safety of your kids. 

It's freaky chicks like your wife who stab their husbands to death in their sleep. You should be moving her out of the bedroom and putting a lock on your door. 

Document everything. Everything.


----------



## bcc (Oct 8, 2012)

Well as she is awaiting court I went over to watch the kids and I changed my pants, and left my old ones in the bathroom well there was 400 bucks in there and guess what she stole it. She later said it was a joke ???? are you serious. while she was gone my sister told her to go through her **** so I did and found out that she has been also stealing social security benifits off her dead mothers name. Signing her dead mother. WTF I reported it. Did i do the right thing , I know they take this seriously. I feel so guilty Oh and here is the kicker, she used my 12 year olds phone number as the number to reach her dead mother after she forged the name


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*The only really bad decision that you made was letting her back in!

Now fastly get yourself into IC and just let your attorney continue to handle all of the legal angles!*


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Did the right thing? You past did the right thing long time ago, this is cya.....you better make sure you are not held liable for the missing money.


----------



## delta88 (Mar 9, 2015)

BCC, your situation sounds horrible to be in. Mine was similar and understand the idealizing of the mother of our children. To a certain extent we are enablers and shouldn't contribute to someone's continued bad behaviour. 

Trust your first instinct and stick to your guns. She's an expert in raising the ceiling on your boundaries so the only thing that is good for you is to lower them back down to where you need them to be to be a healthy dad.

I wish you the best


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Man o man this chick is batsh!t. You did the right thing. She needs to be locked away.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Hell YES you did the right thing! That woman is sick, demented and dangerous, and needs to be locked up.


----------

